# New satin astrex girl



## HeatherL (Dec 10, 2009)

Here is my latest satin astrex agouti girl.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

OMG, she so cute!

Me wants


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

She has GREAT curls!


----------



## HeatherL (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks ! So far she has nice curls, I hope she keeps them. I'll have to post an updated photo in a few weeks.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

She is so beautiful


----------

